# K&N aftermarket cai keeps thowing "IAT" codes wtf



## gmForever82 (Aug 11, 2011)

Don't know if it makes a difference but these are the parts I have, 92mm fast manifold and matching throttle body, the K&N fipk 2, and SLP maf, and EFI live tune. If anyone can give me an idea of what it could be that would be f-ing awsome!!! I can scan it later and get the codes but I'm at work right now. Also i just bought the scanner to erase the codes because when the check engine light goes, the computer goes into "open loop" mode. And regards my timing thus loosing power and resulting in thoroughly pissing me off. Please help me, I don't know what to do, mabye just spend hundreds on thousands of dollars in a shop getting butt raped.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Did you ohms test the IAT sensor at least yet?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

More than likely the connection at the IAT sensor is poor. Take the connector apart and take a look at the pins. FWIW a sensor's resistance is around 3,000 ohms in the mid 70*s. Also just to clear codes doesn't take care of the problem that's causing them. Limp mode is for a reason. Fix the problem, fix the limp


----------

